# Puente de diodos para transformador



## caishi (Jul 27, 2009)

Hola a todos!
despues de varias horas de buscar y buscar me incline a preguntar

tengo un transformador en buenas condiciones que saque de una radio vieja
caracteristicas:

made in Japon (no chino)
entrada *220v*
salida (segun mi tester (chino de $15 argentinos)) *9v* (dio eso exacto)

segun post que vi para calcular I e VA (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/)

seccion= 4,5 (segun el post seria A= 1,8cm y B=2,5)
Pa=45,5625VA
Pr=36,45VA
por lo tanto:
Is=4,05A

ahora... de repente me olvide como hacer un puente de diodos .. (Muy triste)

mi consulta:

como calculo que diodos usar para la rectificacion?
que condensador usar?
le pongo reistencia?

quiero que ese transformador 220/9v sea 220/9v de salida en CC (corriente continua)

me dejarian los valores de los diodos y del condensador y o resistencia junto con un diagrama en forma de estrella (es que lo entiendo mejor   )



y por otro lado.. es posible mediante electronica (sin bobinados ni nada de eso) llevarlo a 18v o 24 (aunque si no se puede solo me conformo con 12) (dejar por favor un circuito o algo explicacion o link para esto ultimo please   )


desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 28, 2009)

Más sencillo imposible, le compras un puente de diodos que ya van encapsulados los 4 y no te tienes que romper la cabeza, los tienes de B5000/3500-40V que te servira y como vas a sacar 4A un filtraje de 6000uF y te basta, y si quieres mejor filtraje una resistencia de 5 Ohm 10 W despues y otro condensador de 3000uF (un filtro pi).
Antonio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

caishi dijo:
			
		

> y por otro lado.. es posible mediante electronica (sin bobinados ni nada de eso) llevarlo a 18v o 24 (aunque si no se puede solo me conformo con 12) (dejar por favor un circuito o algo explicacion o link para esto ultimo please   )



Para eso, buscá sobre dobladores de tensión o multiplicadores de tensión. Es una estupidez, se hace con dos diodos y dos capacitores, que a la vez rectifican y filtran

Saludos!


----------

